# Sealed SDX 15 project



## phodee6

I wanna thank the guys at CSS for the fast delivery of the SDX 15. this will be first build in ten year for me and i am looking forward to getting dirty. I just blown up my current subs and i decided to go bigger and by the looks of it , its much bigger. I will be making a 3.5 cubic feet sealed enclosure










SDX 15 next to one of the blown 12" subs










Picks of the first day of build


----------



## gxstress

Lookin good so far:bigsmile:


----------



## phodee6

another day closer to the finished box, i have just finished the glue and screw of the MDF box :T the following day i figured out the wiring which was a bit of a pain in the butt but i got her working and i gotto say its the first time i have had my Crown amp at max :hsd:. The speaker fits perfectly in the box, now onto the birch plywood finish


----------



## MatthewNixon

Looks good! Are you going to fill it with polyfill? I'm considering a similar build.


----------



## phodee6

yes i have the poly-fill ready to be packed, its sitting in the corner of my listening room, i am also going to be using some kind of silicone sealant inside the box to make sure its air tight, not sure what kind i am hope some may direct me to the best stuff.

i just finished gluing on all the Birch plywood panels on the enclosure and tomorrow i will get onto the oak 1/4 rounds which i will be gluing around the corners





















you can kind of see that i have glued and brad nailed strips of 3/4 mdf on both side of the braces and at all corners of the enclosure which i hope helps out in keeping things nice an rigid and more air tight









i recessed a slot for the Speakon connector in the back


----------



## phodee6

2.5 hours later i finished adding the .750 1/4 rounds to the enclosure and i router the corners round. Few more hours of sanding and wood filling its ready for wood prep and a dark walnut stain. the next few days i will add another coat of stain and then onto a few coats varathane wood finish:T


----------



## pbc

Great looking sub! Must be one heavy box with MDF plus 34" birch!! But looks amazing.

Steve


----------



## phodee6

thanks, the box is heavy, i moved it from the garage to my basement for the final coats of clear coat and it feels like its around 100 lbs:flex:. It will be a great door stop when the sub is in.:heehee: a few more days iit will be thumping.:banana: i can't wait


----------



## dougc

That looks very nice - good job!


----------



## phodee6

Done with the clear coats, stuffed the box with poly-fill, made a rubber gasket for the driver and the speakon connect to make it air tight and final the final speaker hook ups. am quite happy with the final product. I still have to make some feet for it, am thinking of turning up some large delrin triangle pegs. Hopefully i will get to that soon. I am powering the sub with a Crown CE 1000 in a bridge-mono giving the a full 1100 watts at 4 ohms and i also have the DBX 223 XL hooked up making sure only the pure low frequency's goodness gets to the speaker























































here is a vid of the sub in action, i will make some more with just frequency's


----------



## gxstress

Looks awesome. I love that speakon connector. How do you like the sound?


----------



## phodee6

thanks, i think it sounds great, its different cleaner sound than what i had before which was a ported dual 12" sub box. much better low end and response. am think of getting a second 15 sub when the new markII come out just to fill the room proper


----------



## phodee6

here is another vid i made of me testing the sub out. the rattling you hear are the picture frames on the walls in the room. am sure the neighbors had the same issue


----------

